# New spinning reel thoughts?



## pbw (Nov 1, 2007)

I've got a 100 gift card to bps and I'm going tonight. :shock:


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2007)

Shimano Symetre if you want to spend under $100, Shimano Stradic FI if you want to spend out of pocket on top of the card.

The Daiwa Tierra has gotten good feedback (its almost like there sol which I love) but that will cost $20 out of pocket. 

Man I love shopping with others money. The cool thing about Basspro is you can play with all the reels, even put them on a rod or 2 to see how they feel.


----------



## pbw (Nov 1, 2007)

Tierra is nice but they didn't have any in stock. I didnt buy anything. :shock:


----------



## micropterus (Nov 5, 2007)

Abu Garcia's relatively new 800 series is the bomb. I have three - two 802s and one 804. I got an 802 some time ago, and added an 804 a few months ago and another 802 this last weekend.

They have all aluminum frames, side plates, rotors and bail arm assemblies. The crank arm is nicely machined aluminum. The spool is forged aluminum and it cimes with a spare forged aluminum spool just like the one on the reel. The main shaft is stainless steel coated in a slick (teflon maybe) coating. Hardware is stainless steel or brass. There are two bearings on the main shaft that keep the spool from oscillating under drag. It has a carbon fiber drag - the strongest I know of on a reel this size. The action is as smooth as I've seen on any reel - no wobble, perfectly balanced, no gear feel. The bail is extra thick and closes with a satisfying click. The body has some sort of hard black coating - which seems incredibly tuff. There is no shiny "bling." Aluminum parts are brushed. 

I have been thoroughly impressed with this reel. They run about $120 or so. Highly recommended.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a Shimano Sahara that works really well, and is mounted on a 6'6" BPS Extreme MH rod. My two main reels are Quantum Catalyst PTi40's, with one mounted on a 7' BPS Exteme MH, and the other reel is on a 7' Abu garcia Super7 MH rod. The Reel Grips on the knoba are also great for wet days, and just reducing stress when fishing a long day.

Quantum Catalyst PTi40 reels


----------



## little anth (Nov 10, 2007)

i have 2 sharas and love em no problems in 2-3 years


----------

